# Razer Salmosa



## Darksaber (Sep 3, 2008)

Razer's newest mouse is an entry level gaming device, stuffed with their awesome sensor technology at a great price point of $39. This makes it an interesting choice if you want go for a Razer mouse for the first time without spending a lot of money.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 21, 2008)

Ive always liked Razers mice software. The Ocz Equalizer mouse software is nice, but its not as intuitive as what Razer offers, at least to me. Great review. For the price, they did cut some corners. The Equalizer, for the same price, actually for 10 bucks cheaper, has alot more offers on it.  Thanks DS.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 4, 2008)

Great review overall, but I think that author missed some things. I think that Salmosa is not an entry level mouse (well, maybe that is a side effect). Salmosa is rather an ultimate mouse for finger stile grip. From all available Razer mice there are only 3 that suits such grip - Diamondback (all it's variations), Copperhead and Krait. And all of them have some flaws - I won't write them because that is very individual. On the contrary Salmosa is ideal variant for many people.

In your review you say that it is "lightweight" - but Diamondback is lightweight too compared with Logitech bricks. So Salmosa's 65g compared to Diamondback's 95g is VERY big advantage and thus "weight system" would be only a nuisance.
Additional buttons, lighting effects, memory and laser sensor were also unfitted not to lower price but to lower weight and it did the trick.
That is the first thing you missed. 

And the second is that in review there is no word about mice coating. Is it usual plastic or Razer style non-slipping coating (can't describe it, but it like on all other Razer mice)? Because I have Diamondback 1-st generation and it's coating began to peel off after 2-3 monthes.


----------



## bramankp (Feb 8, 2009)

From the article:

"It would have been nice to have at least an on the fly DPI switch, or back/forth navigation buttons. Such features are found on most gaming mice, no matter what the price."

Thank goodness for small favors!  I *hate* all those extra buttons.  I want a mouse that's fast, tracks well on multiple surfaces, and doesn't have all those stupid extra buttons that I'm always pushing by accident on my Microsoft Habu mouse.

This might be just the things I'm looking for.  (That, or the Razer Krait.)


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 8, 2009)

wow, talk about reviving the dead....
get a razor lachesis, the most expensive, but the best, i use one.
Plan to get a G9 from circuit city for only $50!!!
also have a M$ sidewinder...
im a sucker for performance mice...
css and warcraft 3 did that to me.


----------



## bramankp (Feb 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> wow, talk about reviving the dead....
> get a razor lachesis, the most expensive, but the best, i use one.
> Plan to get a G9 from circuit city for only $50!!!
> also have a M$ sidewinder...
> ...



Seriously?  Are you trying to pad your posting count?  That was one of the most irrelevant replies ever.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2009)

bramankp said:


> Seriously?  Are you trying to pad your posting count?  That was one of the most irrelevant replies ever.



WHAAT?
You have to 2 posts and you're offending a senior member?


----------



## bramankp (Feb 8, 2009)

ATZ said:


> WHAAT?
> You have to 2 posts and you're offending a senior member?



Yeah, it only took 2 posts to figure out that when I said I didn't like extra buttons, and he/she replies, "try all these silly mice with extra buttons," that he/she didn't really bother reading mine and is completely irrelevant to my discussion.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty much true :x
I just didn't really think about it (what you said and what he replied.)

But stop necro-posting please


----------



## legends84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm.. I intend to buy a new gaming mouse.. how does this compare to a deathadder?? Which one is better between salmosa and deathadder..


----------



## Sharada (Mar 28, 2009)

*legends84*, Deathadder and Salmosa are completely different in how you hold them - Salmosa is for finger grip and DA is for palm grip. Other Razer mice are something in the middle.

You might want to read this guide - http://www2.razerzone.com/MouseGuide/index.html


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2009)

For $40 you may as well buy a Diamondback..


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 28, 2009)

finally, a gaming mice i can afford... if it ever reaches here


----------

